

Hacker news browser plugin needed - truth_dude

to remove retarded posts<p>Im looking for a browser addon/extension that will remove any hacker news post that starts with "Why I..." "I...". There is a lot of great content posted on hacker news, but I can do without blog posts that contain " I " in it. dont care what you have to say, wish there was a plugin to remove retarded blog posts from my sight. amazes me how some posts get up voted, must be up vote bots. must be!
======
truth_dude
I do like posts that start with "How I..." make sure I can see those posts,
not all of those are retarded

------
truth_dude
example of retarded content that contains "I" in it:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4095257>

------
truth_dude
example of great content that contains "I" in it:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4101992>

------
truth_dude
my post is also retarded, but i really need a plugin to get rid of retarded
shit on hacker news

~~~
lextori
So you're smart, you read hacker news, write it yourself. Or you could post
the idea to the jobs board to do that if you really need it.

